# iam 21 and need someone 2 understand



## lucy69 (Jan 18, 2005)

hi i was just wondering iam going for ivf in july i was just wanting some advice and 2 know if there is anyone out there going for ivf around the same time that could give me some support.i have loads of friends but none of them really understand although they try.iam finding it really hard to cope i have just found out my best friend is pregnant and my other good friend has just had her second baby and she is only 22 nearly 23.iam 21 years old this should not be happening to me iam so depressed.


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Lucy,

Its so hard to have to go through this and at the sametime find out that lots of your friends are pregnant.

This site will be an enormous support to you over the next coming months.

There are plently of IVF threads that you can join and if they are supportive to you as they were to me on the ICSI threads (and I know they will) you will find them a great support.

Everyone on this site understands what you are going through. I've been there and its been tough, but with everyones help, advice and support, somone things didn't seem quite as bad as I first thought. 

Wishing you lots of luck,

Natalie x x x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Lucy

Sending u a big   i understand what u are going through as everyone in this site will understand please know we r all here for you i wont be cycling the same time as you but please feel free to im me anytime u need ? answered i have everything crossed for your cycle    thinking of you hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## handh (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi Lucy
Just to say that you are not alone. As you will gather from this site there are lots of us who are here to give each other support. Being around friends who are pregnant or who already have lovely children can be really difficult. But remember you are very young and have lots of luck and life ahead of you to have your own beautiful family. Sometimes family and close friends find it hard to understand what we are going through - it is difficult thing to understand from the outside i think. I am 41 and just about to start IVF. My way of dealing with things is to try to be positive, be as kind to myself as possible,be healthy and eat well. I have just reduced my hours at work to reduce my stress levels and that has been one of the best things i have ever done! I take all the postive things that the doctors say to me and avoid any negatives where possible. I take lots of time to look after myself, play with my dogs and my horse and talk to my husband about my feelings whenever they seem to be getting on top. I also use this website for lots of support and advice. It's brilliant! So stick with it lucy and think positivley
Sending you lots of love and vibes
Handh


----------



## samc (Jan 2, 2004)

Lucy,

I could have wrote this post less than 12 months ago myself. I had the same thing Two of my friends pg and sister with newborn baby. While i was happy for them, i was very envious that i was not joining them. No one seem to understand what i was going though and just kept saying what the rush, it will happen if its meant to be (ya easy to say when your pg or have a baby in your arms). You can find people who have having treatment at the same time as you if you pop into cycle buddies.
This site is really great as you will soon see you are normal to feel this why and you are NOT!! alone.

Wishing you all the look in the world and sending loads of baby dust.   

Love Sam xxx


----------



## leanne2005 (Dec 2, 2004)

i am just the same i am only 21 years old and been trying to concive since i was 16 years old and in that time my sister and brother have both had children and a few of my friends are i know what it feels like!


----------



## tamH (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor you! I was 27 when I first had ivf, and all my friends were either having babies or concentrating on their careers, so like you no-one seemed to understand. However, we were incredibly lucky, and after LOADS of horrible stuff, I got pregnant my first cycle and we now have a beautiful daughter. You do forget all the rubbish stuff that you go through, in fact, we've just started another cycle. Hang in there - remember, like me you do have age on your side! If you have any questions, please ask, as I remember feeling very, very alone!
Tam xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

You could always start your own thread - I know some of the ladies who are 40+ have the Goldies so no reason why you shouldn't have one for some of the younger girls!

Good luck! Hope your dreams come true very soon.
Jess x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

I tto was young when I first started trying to conceive (24)

Although all the IVF hype is about older Mums I always felt irritated being young as so many people wouldnt take my problem serious as they thought I had so long ahead of me.

I am the big 30 in a couple of months so maybe I will stop getting the comments soon!  

Good Luck to all the young Mums to be too


Love Lou xxxx


----------



## jenjam (Apr 25, 2005)

HELLO, I TOTALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE GOING THROUGH, I WAS 20 WHEN I WENT TO SEEK HELP AND WAS TOLD THAT I WAS TOO YOUNG TO HAVE IT DONE AND I WAS TO COME BACK AT 25. I AM NOW 25 AND STILL WAITING ALTHOUGH I AM ON THE LIST AND SHOULD BE CALLED ANY TIME NOW. 
I ALSO WAS ANNOYED AT THE FACT THEY SAW ME AS TOO YOUNG TO HAVE A CHILD WITH IVF AS IF I COULD CONCIEVE NATUALLY THIS WOULD HAVE NOT BEEN ANYONES BUSINESS.
IT DOES SEEM THAT EVERY1 AROUND YOU IS FALLING PREGNANT AND I DONT KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT I SOMETIMES FEEL A LITTLE BITTER AT A TIME WHEN I SHOULD FEEL SO HAPPY FOR THE PERSON, BUT THIS IS NOT OUR FAULT, I THINK THIS IS A REACTION ANY WOMAN WOULD HAVE.
NO DOUBT YOU WILL HAVE PEOPLE SAYING DONT WORRY IT WILL HAPPEN SOMETIME AND THIS WILL BE NO CONSOLATION TO YOU BUT WE CAN ONLY LIVE IN HOPE THAT THIS WILL BE TRUE AS ANNOYING AS IT SOUNDS


----------

